# Wide Open West (WOW) and CableCards and Bolt



## merlinvr (Mar 1, 2007)

WOWWay is not listed on the page that lists cable providers and cablecard support, Set up and connect your Unified Entertainment System..

Can anyone confirm that a Bolt works with WOW and their cable card?

Also, IIRC, in my series 3 I have a multi tuner card. Not sure exactly, but I seem to think it was dual tuner. Since the Bolt can record up to 4 shows at once, do I need a different cablecard?


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I have wow cable in Columbus. It works totally fine. I have a bolt and roamio and minis. They don't use tuning for adapters in my area so that's nice. Never had a single issue.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I am in Michigan and have WOW with M-card in Bolt and TiVo Series 4, both work fine.


----------

